# HIS Radeon HD 5550 GDDR5



## W1zzard (Jun 28, 2010)

The HIS Radeon HD 5550 is based on the HD 5550 design but comes equipped with fast GDDR5 memory and a passive cooling solution. This allows for high-quality HD movie playback and playing most games at Xbox-360 like 720p resolution.

*Show full review*


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 5, 2010)

Awesome review as usual W1zzard!

Hey, just an idea, but have you thought of adding effective memory clocks to the table on the first page, and maybe even better memory bandwidth?


----------



## OneCool (Jul 5, 2010)

Ive been thinking about getting this amp for my car.I didnt know it transforms into a video card


----------



## Phxprovost (Jul 5, 2010)

what a shame, if this ati card supported cuda + physics i would have bought it 
/sarcasm 

OT: this card would be great if it was able to fit in my htpc


----------



## HillBeast (Jul 6, 2010)

I find it strange that ATI cards used to be mostly red, but these days they are all going for the blue PCB. That's not an issue though, I actually like that because it matches my Gigabyte motherboard better 

Anyway good review as always W1zz.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 6, 2010)

nice review but i think i would rather just get a 5570 also is it just me or does that heatsink look like a bird with its wings arched out


----------



## Semi-Lobster (Jul 6, 2010)

I wonder if OC performance would be improved with a normal HSF combination. IIRC I read a review where a 5550 had an 80% GPU overclock


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 6, 2010)

Semi-Lobster said:


> I wonder if OC performance would be improved with a normal HSF combination. IIRC I read a review where a 5550 had an 80% GPU overclock



I doubt a different HSF would have helped, since temps were very low even with the passive heatsink.  I would guess the other 5550 had voltage control, and they jacked the voltage up to get that high of an overclock.


----------



## wahdangun (Jul 6, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> Awesome review as usual W1zzard!
> 
> Hey, just an idea, but have you thought of adding effective memory clocks to the table on the first page, and maybe even better memory bandwidth?



yupz, and wizz can you add memory type too(GDDR2/3/4/5) ?



and btw wizz, i think the games is quite outdated, can you add more fresh game(like : BF:BC2, AVP3 etc)


----------



## filip007 (Sep 17, 2010)

Where is GPU-z output?

Where are temps, min, avg, max ?

PS: Ugly cooler i should say


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 17, 2010)

filip007 said:


> Where is GPU-z output?
> 
> Where are temps, min, avg, max ?
> 
> PS: Ugly cooler i should say



in the review, at the bottom is a drop down to select the page


----------



## Soylent Joe (Sep 17, 2010)

Just wondering W1zzard, why do you only include the Team Fortress 2 average frames for certain cards? There are quite a few gamers still playing the Source games and I'm sure they'd like to see how a less expensive card like the 5550 here could improve their game performance.

Also, have you ever thought of including the CS:S benchmark?


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 17, 2010)

tf2 was used in older reviews, i change the benchmark selection from time to time. cs:s is cpu limited on every card nowadays


----------



## Melvis (Sep 17, 2010)

its a bird! its a plane! no its a 5550 lol

What a weird looking cooler.

Great review as always


----------

